# The Hulk



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Hulk Bike has found a new home  i thought i would never buy a bike that was already build , to me its way funner to build a bike from scratch , like Bird and I did with Twisted Habit , speaking of Twisted Habit , I would love to redo it all with better parts , but right now , just not ready for it , the competitive part in me is itching but my heart is not , one of these days I might redo Twisted Habit but then again i might not , Bird has been gone almost two years now :tears: :tears: :tears: and i still have not done anything to the bike , that is one of the reasons why i bought The Hulk , gives me something to play with , even tho I have the Regal , yeah the car is fun to drive and to fix up , but I want to stay also with the bike game , so that I can get my grandsons into it , maybe that is when I will redo Twisted Habit    I had The Hulk bike for about two months now , and I have made a few changes on it , nothing big , just some small things , for now anyways    Im debuting it today at Lowrider Magzine Car Show in San Bernardino :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I hope it does good    here are a few pic's of what I have done to it so far. I do have some other plans for it for this year , I like to Thank my wife Jackie for all of her support*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*After*


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

very nice who did the engraving?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*After*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*new seat*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 6 2010, 12:12 PM~17709046
> *very nice who did the engraving?
> *


the new parts , Carlos Salas


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Ill post more pics later today , need to get back to the Car Show


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bike looks good.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking sick serg.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup: Looks real good


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Bike looks real good bro.


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

THE FORKS LOOK SICK


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: THAT'S A REALLY NICE BIKE. I LIKE THE PAINT AND COOL PARTS.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

i didn't know you owned this!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm that bike is lookin killer


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

LOOKS TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

niccce


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Im going to bed now , ill post pics tomorrow from the LRM show , nite Layitlow Family


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:cheesy: love the paint designs


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

BADASS BIKE VERY CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

[/quote] <span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>LOOKING DAMMMMM SICK BRO GREAT BIKE !!!!! 
I REALLY LOVE THE PAINT JOB YUP THAT,S ONE BAD ASS BIKE RIGHT THERE !!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

nice bike bro.. really nice... how did it do in sb.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 11:09 AM~17716998
> *nice bike bro.. really nice... how did it do in sb.
> *


1st place in full and 3rd Best Of Show


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks hella clean congrats on your wins many more to come


----------



## nc patrick (May 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that is sick 

nice bike


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Hulk - 1st Place and 3rd Best Of Show - 2010 Lowrider Magazine Car Show San Bernardino*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

bike looks sick homie...love the engravings nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Love the theme  bike look badd ass :wow:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dats a badd ass homie... :thumbsup: 
is a full custom ke no?or radical?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17720542
> *dats a badd ass homie... :thumbsup:
> is a full custom ke no?or radical?
> *


full custom


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

congrats on win


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

bad ass bike homie estan chingones los colores de la bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

congrats on your wins yesterday Sergio :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2010, 06:15 PM~17720749
> *full custom
> *


nice...  
congrads on da win


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

Congrats, bike looks sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17723401
> *congrats on your wins yesterday Sergio :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Tony , i see you and Tuna made it back safe


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2010, 03:47 PM~17719515
> *The Hulk - 1st Place and 3rd Best Of Show - 2010 Lowrider Magazine Car Show San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATES!!! BIKE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2010, 03:24 PM~17719301
> *1st place in full and 3rd Best Of Show
> *


CONGRATS ON THE WIN


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Put More Pictures OF The Bike HOmie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 10:34 AM~17727387
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN
> *


Thanx :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Jun 8 2010, 01:00 PM~17728660
> *Put More Pictures OF The Bike HOmie
> *


ill post some this week or over the weekend


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*took off the tires off the rims last week to clean the white walls cause they was very,very dirty , dirty white walls gets on my nerves :angry: :angry: :angry: now they very clean and "white"* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2010, 03:47 PM~17719515
> *The Hulk - 1st Place and 3rd Best Of Show - 2010 Lowrider Magazine Car Show San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GANGSTA HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 9 2010, 01:42 PM~17739222
> *took off the tires off the rims last week to clean the white walls cause they was very,very  dirty , dirty white walls gets on my nerves  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: now they very clean and "white" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THE RIMS.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i didn't know that the Hulk bike was yours homie.. that bikes TTT


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i didn't know that the Hulk bike was yours homie.. that bikes TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 9 2010, 03:04 PM~17740007
> *THATS GANGSTA HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait for my grandsons to get a little older so that i can build a bike or two with them


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Debuting The Hulk At Lowrider Magazine Car Show - San Bernardino*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17762212
> *Debuting The Hulk At Lowrider Magazine Car Show - San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the wins bro the bike looks nice with the updates


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 11 2010, 03:47 PM~17762212
> *Debuting The Hulk At Lowrider Magazine Car Show - San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*the 24k gold plated chain that i put on for the show *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lookin good cant wait til i can make it to a show to see it wish i was in cali again


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

here are the rods that hold the mirros together , got them engraved and two tone  

*After*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*my mirros did not come back the way I wanted them done :angry: :angry: :angry: so now I have to decide on if I want the inside of the mirrors engraved or not *


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

REALLY NICE BIKE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Hulk 1st Place Full Custom - WEGO San Bernardino 4th Of July 2010*


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 9 2010, 01:42 PM~17739222
> *took off the tires off the rims last week to clean the white walls cause they was very,very  dirty , dirty white walls gets on my nerves  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: now they very clean and "white" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i know its a stupid question but wat did you use to clean your white walls?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jul 5 2010, 05:34 PM~17966662
> *i know its a stupid question but wat did you use to clean your white walls?
> *


SOS pads , they work GREAT !!!! i also use them on my cars white walls


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2010, 07:13 PM~17967556
> *SOS pads , they work GREAT !!!!  i also use them on my cars white walls
> *


oh ok thanks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 6 2010, 03:24 AM~17966589
> *The Hulk 1st Place Full Custom - WEGO San Bernardino 4th Of July 2010
> 
> 
> ...


congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 6 2010, 10:12 AM~17972520
> *congrats :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@Jul 6 2010, 12:30 PM~17973596
> *
> *


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 9 2010, 01:42 PM~17739222
> *took off the tires off the rims last week to clean the white walls cause they was very,very  dirty , dirty white walls gets on my nerves  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: now they very clean and "white" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU CONSIDER SELLING THOSE RIMS I'LL PAY THE PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jul 6 2010, 01:04 PM~17973893
> *IF YOU CONSIDER SELLING THOSE RIMS I'LL PAY THE PRICE :biggrin:
> *


they might be up for sale , cause im planning on getting a new set of rims for this bike


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 6 2010, 01:58 PM~17974371
> *they might be up for sale , cause im planning on getting a new set of rims for this bike
> *


PM ME WHEN YUR READY :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jul 6 2010, 02:37 PM~17974762
> *PM ME WHEN YUR READY :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Hulk - Best Of Show - Holy Rollerz Car Club Car Show - Riverside , CA - 7-17-2010*


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

sick ass bike bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Hulk - Best Of Show And $100 - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010*


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 10:00 AM~18152875
> *The Hulk - Best Of Show - Holy Rollerz Car Club Car Show - Riverside , CA - 7-17-2010
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jul 27 2010, 10:03 AM~18152912
> *sick ass bike bro
> *


Thanx , we got one more , my daughters bike , but its on vacation


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 10:09 AM~18152981
> *The Hulk - Best Of Show And $100 - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010
> 
> 
> ...


congrats loco :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

LOVIN THE BIKES SERGIO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS+Jul 27 2010, 07:23 PM~18158310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD ASSSSSSS BIKE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

are you going to low rider nationals


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's a few more pics from the "Royal Fantasies" show in Corona. Beautiful bike, congrats on the win!

Clark


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clark_@Jul 28 2010, 03:38 PM~18165905
> *Here's a few more pics from the "Royal Fantasies" show in Corona. Beautiful bike, congrats on the win!
> 
> Clark
> ...


This hulk bike is bad ass...who did the murals?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 28 2010, 03:34 PM~18165868
> *are you going to low rider nationals
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clark_@Jul 28 2010, 03:38 PM~18165905
> *Here's a few more pics from the "Royal Fantasies" show in Corona. Beautiful bike, congrats on the win!
> 
> Clark
> ...


Thanx for the pics


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jul 28 2010, 03:52 PM~18166016
> *This hulk bike is bad ass...who did the murals?
> *


murals by Sal


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got to get you a pic of this hydro stroke i got that way you can use your pump


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

HOMIEEE LETS SEE A CLOSE UP PIC OF THE AIRBRUSHED TANK!!! SHITS OFFICIALLLL....


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 28 2010, 05:56 PM~18167158
> *i got to get you a pic of this hydro stroke i got  that way you can use your pump
> *


I have one , a nice one , once i get the pump engraved and two toned then im gona install it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:0 cant wait to see pics


> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 29 2010, 07:45 AM~18172698
> *I have one , a nice one , once i get the pump engraved and two toned then im gona install it
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 08:13 AM~18172869
> *:0 cant wait to see pics
> *


this is what you talking about ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oooo yeah and see it working 
is that air cly?? or is it for hydro???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM SEGIO BIKE IS LOOKING EVER MORE BETTER EVERYTIME I SEE IT :biggrin: CONGRATS ON THE WIN LAST SUNDAY SERG ROLLERZ ONLY!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 10:03 AM~18173627
> *oooo yeah and see it working
> is that air cly?? or is it for hydro???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 29 2010, 04:25 PM~18177373
> *DAM SEGIO BIKE IS LOOKING EVER MORE BETTER EVERYTIME I SEE IT  :biggrin: CONGRATS ON THE WIN LAST SUNDAY SERG ROLLERZ ONLY!!
> *


Thanx ,next time you guys come out here , you can stop by my house and we can bbq and use the pool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 29 2010, 06:51 PM~18179061
> *:dunno:
> *


oh 
it does look sick


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 06:56 PM~18179122
> *oh
> it does look sick
> *


once i get the pump engraved , im gona take it to Mannys so he can install it along with some other things that i need done


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool hard lines and all 
and if for some reson the cly dont work hit me up i got one here that will


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 07:24 PM~18179456
> *cool hard lines and all
> and if for some reson the cly dont work hit me up i got one here that will
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2010, 05:47 PM~17719515
> *The Hulk - 1st Place and 3rd Best Of Show - 2010 Lowrider Magazine Car Show San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...


congradulations bro...I though that bike was originally the Rollin Malo bike...It looks like it but I might be wrong...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 30 2010, 06:37 AM~18183891
> *congradulations bro...I though that bike was originally the Rollin Malo bike...It looks like it but I might be wrong...
> *


Rollin Malo and The Hulk are two diff bikes


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 28 2010, 06:21 PM~18167430
> *HOMIEEE LETS SEE A CLOSE UP PIC OF THE AIRBRUSHED TANK!!! SHITS OFFICIALLLL....
> *


ill post some pics later today


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clark_@Jul 28 2010, 03:38 PM~18165905
> *Here's a few more pics from the "Royal Fantasies" show in Corona. Beautiful bike, congrats on the win!
> 
> Clark
> ...


CLean Bike!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 6 2010, 12:00 PM~18245757
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## schwinn26 (Jul 15, 2010)

that is a sweet bike, and where can i get a wheel stand like that?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn26_@Aug 6 2010, 10:09 PM~18249541
> *that is a sweet bike, and where can i get a wheel stand like that?
> *


I got mines at a local bike shop here in town , works GREAT when i travel with the bikes in my truck


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 6 2010, 12:07 PM~17709016
> *The Hulk Bike has found a new home    i thought i would never buy a bike that was already build , to me its way funner to build a bike from scratch , like Bird and I did with Twisted Habit , speaking of Twisted Habit , I would love to redo it all with better parts , but right now , just not ready for it , the competitive part in me is itching but my heart is not , one of these days I might redo Twisted Habit but then again i might not , Bird has been gone almost two years now :tears:  :tears:  :tears: and i still have not done anything to the bike , that is one of the reasons why i bought The Hulk , gives me something to play with , even tho I have the Regal , yeah the car is fun to drive and to fix up , but I want to stay also with the bike game , so that I can get my grandsons into it , maybe that is when I will redo Twisted Habit        I had The Hulk bike for about two months now , and I have made a few changes on it , nothing big , just some small things , for now anyways        Im debuting it today at Lowrider Magzine Car Show in San Bernardino  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I hope it does good       here are a few pic's of what I have done to it so far. I do have some other plans for it for this year , I like to Thank my wife Jackie for all of her support
> 
> 
> ...


 fuckn bad bike bro


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: Super clean


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Todays mail * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

the seat to the Hulk broke    :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2010, 04:47 PM~17719515
> *The Hulk - 1st Place and 3rd Best Of Show - 2010 Lowrider Magazine Car Show San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...


bikes nice bro I was wondering how you took 1st in one category and 3rd in sweepstakes


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 3 2010, 12:08 AM~18722391
> *bikes nice bro I was wondering how you took 1st in one category and 3rd in sweepstakes
> *


what you mean


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 2 2010, 10:50 PM~18722352
> *the seat to the Hulk broke        :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0  that sucks bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 3 2010, 06:48 PM~18726546
> *:0   that sucks bro
> *


once I get back from Vegas , I'm gona take the bike to Mannys , I want some new parts for next year


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 3 2010, 08:50 PM~18727131
> *once I get back from Vegas , I'm gona take the bike to Mannys , I want some new parts for next year
> *


cant wait to see that. :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 3 2010, 03:55 PM~18725133
> *what you mean
> *


cuz thats a radical bike so if they put you in full not sure why they would do that then bump you up for sweepstakes


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 4 2010, 11:46 PM~18738562
> *cuz thats a radical bike so if they put you in full not sure why they would do that then bump you up for sweepstakes
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: *its full custom not radical *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 11 2010, 02:25 PM~18785145
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: its full costume not radical
> *


What's the difference?? :happysad:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 11 2010, 05:30 PM~18785861
> *What's the difference?? :happysad:
> *


1 mod = mild
2 mods = semi
3 to 4 mods = full
5 and more mods = radical


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 11 2010, 03:25 PM~18785145
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: its full costume not radical
> *


damn, i thought that was kandy n airbrush on there, not a costume!!! :0 jk bro, hulk looked pretty fucken klean yesterday!! how did it do?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 11 2010, 06:24 PM~18786276
> *damn, i thought that was kandy n airbrush on there, not a costume!!!  :0  jk bro, hulk looked pretty fucken klean yesterday!! how did it do?
> *


1st Place


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"The Hulk" - 1st Place Full Custom - Lowrider Magazine Super Show Las Vegas - 2010*


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 11 2010, 03:25 PM~18785145
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: its full costume not radical
> *


i thought the bike had 5 mods??


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 13 2010, 10:13 AM~18799368
> *i thought the bike had 5 mods??
> *


never mind i had a brain fart i forgot takin of the down tube is another mod


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*plans for next year ............. maybe , not sure , might just add another mural , but i like the tv's idea ,well see*


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 2 2010, 06:49 PM~18970797
> *plans for next year ............. maybe , not sure , might just add another mural , but i like the tv's idea ,well see
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL BIKE. I WOULD LEAVE IT LIKE THAT. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 2 2010, 07:08 PM~18970982
> *BEAUTIFUL BIKE. I WOULD LEAVE IT LIKE THAT.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*need to have updates for next year to be able to keep up with the game*


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2010, 06:47 AM~18797931
> *"The Hulk" - 1st Place Full Custom - Lowrider Magazine Super Show Las Vegas - 2010
> 
> 
> ...


WOW That Bike Is Fucking Sick Bro.......Nice Work And Congradulations Bro On 1st Place..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hulk looking good bro @ 28sec and 3:35


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

tv tv tv tv tv.....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 3 2010, 10:26 AM~18974568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a bad ass pic and was my background for a hella long time.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2010, 06:47 AM~18797931
> *"The Hulk" - 1st Place Full Custom - Lowrider Magazine Super Show Las Vegas - 2010
> 
> 
> ...



congrats 1 bad ass bike


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanx too ALL for the support *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Hulk - 1st Place Full Custom and Best Of Show - TRAFFIC Car Show - 11-7-10*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 8 2010, 04:43 PM~19018633
> *The Hulk - 1st Place Full Custom and Best Of Show - TRAFFIC Car Show - 11-7-10
> 
> 
> ...



congrats homie and it was great meeting you


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 12:23 AM~19022878
> *congrats homie and it was great meeting you
> *


*Thanx , and it was very cool to also have talk to you in person*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 3 2010, 07:26 AM~18974568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2010, 06:47 AM~18797931
> *"The Hulk" - 1st Place Full Custom - Lowrider Magazine Super Show Las Vegas - 2010
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bro and congrats :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 3 2010, 11:26 AM~18974568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*after 25 years of me knowing my mother in law , she finally got me a Xmas present that i like * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 30 2010, 08:54 PM~19458312
> *after 25 years of me knowing my mother in law  , she finally got me a Xmas present that i like  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2010, 11:33 AM~19458640
> *sweet  :biggrin:
> *


she use to get me the same brand of cologne for 24 years :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 31 2010, 05:04 AM~19461617
> *she use to get me the same brand of cologne for 24 years  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


wholy shit :roflmao: I didnt know they made colognes that long, must have been Avon? :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 30 2010, 07:04 PM~19461617
> *she use to get me the same brand of cologne for 24 years  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


they still make it , Santa Fe ,i use to wear it , long time ago , i have like 15 brand new bottles still in my garage never used :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:0 should sell it on ebay looks like 10.00 a bottle :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 31 2010, 12:41 PM~19465397
> *they still make it ,  Santa Fe ,i use to wear it , long time ago , i have  like 15 brand new bottles still in my garage never used  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Well at least you got one good gift this year. :biggrin:


----------

